# Air Bags + Bump stops



## BigDBoots (Dec 24, 2008)

So silly me blew out my old air bags and replaced them this weekend with some new OldMan EMU springs up front. Problem solved... not. I cannot remember how much space I should have between the air bag and the bumpstop w/out the plow mounted & minimal air pressure in the bag. Can some help me out here. 
Thanks,
BigD


----------

